# Fortis Spacematic?



## Gor (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi.

May someone tell me how a Fortis Spacematic works? It's a kind of kinetic watch?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AChoice (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, I was intrested in the Spacematic a year ago.
As far as I know - there were TWO version of the Spacematic.
1 labled "Eco" - a auto-quartz watch kinetic winding.
1 labled "Automatic" with a normal automatic heart.
The Eco, I believe, was discontinued several years back. It could be found cheap in clearance sales in USA.
The automatic was discontinued 1-2 years ago?
Fortis Watches
They were both availible in white or black.
Google is your friend.

// david.


----------



## AChoice (Aug 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine is ETA Automatic movement 2836-2










White dial and day/date



















Work fine, stronger, accurate and simple shape.
Sapphire glass

Regards


----------



## Shmmigwo (Aug 31, 2010)

So they're all discontinued? Too bad if so... awesome looking piece! But they still appear in the catalogue on the fortis website... 

Btw. Hi everyone! It's my first post on the forum 


Cheers
Maciek


----------



## Gor (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot. I thought that the Spacematic was a kid of kinetic. I would never imagine they can have the ETA 2836-2 movement (one of my favourites).


CYA all.


----------



## watchmeister5000 (May 27, 2011)

Shmmigwo said:


> So they're all discontinued? Too bad if so... awesome looking piece! But they still appear in the catalogue on the fortis website...
> 
> Btw. Hi everyone! It's my first post on the forum
> 
> ...


They aren't discontinued. I just purchased a spacematic GMT, the AD didn't have one in stock and had to order it for me. It's also still shown on their website as you said.


----------

